# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Arias Cañete buscará un acuerdo entre las CCAA para interconexión de cuencas

## sergi1907

Mié, 07/03/2012

EFE
El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha asegurado hoy que buscará un acuerdo entre las comunidades autónomas para paliar el déficit de agua mediante interconexiones de cuencas. 

 En una entrevista en los Desayunos de TVE, Arias Cañete ha negado haber hablado de trasvases, sino de la necesidad de elaborar un Pacto Nacional del Agua que desemboque en un nuevo Plan Hidrológico. 

 Para ello, ha explicado que en primer lugar se deben elaborar los planes de cuenca para saber el caudal hídrico disponible de cada río, y en función de esa información científica ver la posibilidad de interconexión de cuencas. 

 "Nunca he mencionado un río concreto; he dicho que si sobra agua estudiaremos las posibilidades de interconexión de cuencas" y eso se hará, ha añadido el ministro, en un Consejo Nacional de Agua, donde se buscará la unanimidad y el consenso con los presidentes de las comunidades autónomas. 

 Arias Cañete ha reconocido que España sufre una sequía meteorológica "complicada" que afecta más al norte peninsular, pero ha recordado que los embalses están al 62 % de su capacidad y que hay reservas para consumo y para riego este verano. 

 Ha criticado las objeciones a la reforma de la Ley de Costas, "si nadie la conoce" porque todavía no está redactado el anteproyecto, y ha dicho que su objetivo es resolver la inseguridad jurídica y la compatibilidad de miles de pequeñas actividades económicas en el litoral. 

 Es más útil, ha insistido, prorrogar la concesión a miles de ciudadanos con un pequeño canon, lo que no afecta al ecosistema, que derribar y convertir en escombrera pequeñas propiedades o demoler el barrio pescador de El Palo, en Málaga, que tiene un siglo. 

 Sin embargo, "no vamos a consentir algarrobicos". 

 En este sentido, ha comentado que a partir del 25 de marzo, fecha de las elecciones autonómicas en Andalucía, "habrá un cambio y será más fácil ejecutar la sentencia" de derribo del macrohotel construido en Carboneras (Almería) y que debe ser derruido según una sentencia judicial.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/106438

----------

